# Pervert Round-up (MSP Rodeo)



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice to see the MSP going after the kiddie-diddlers! (Oh shit! was that not P.C.?) Eighty-Five (85) pedophile scum in the vise!
=D> =D> 

See? We didn't have to call out the Ninja Turtles either! Way to Go MSP!
I guess cuz they already have Powers throughout the Commonwealth and no town gets billed, it was a win/win event for public safety!
:wl:


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Would you care to fill the ignorant of us in on this?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sure,

The MSP just went out and rounded up 85 pervs who failed to register.
:wink:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Sure,
> 
> The MSP just went out and rounded up 85 pervs who failed to register.
> :wink:


Yes, Only after the Governor, State Legislators and Sex Registry were humiliated on television by Fox 25 and the Boston Herald last week. MPD61 stop kiss assing!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BHCCPD said:


> mpd61 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure,
> ...


Well.....................
I just thought it was nice that it wasn't done by deputies or turtles!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It's a shame that the State has to be humiliated before something like this takes place. "Concerned Citizens" complained for quite sometime... it should've been handled years ago. But again, no one gives 2-shits unless something happens to agency involved, just happens that this time the agency was the State who appeared to have their thumbs up their ass'...as usual.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2003)

Good one BHCCPD. =D> There will be no bum kissing in this room, [-X

I agree that this action was only undertaken by the State after they got shown with egg on their face by Fox25 and the Herald. I guess Mike Beaudette is good for something. Action should have been taken alot sooner than this. Basically it was an open secret that this occured every day in this state.

The Worcester County DA was shamed recently into going after that rapist who never served a day of his sentence after he raped his niece back in the early 80's. This was done in response to a series of Herald articles. Guy gets convicted and never serves a day ...............PATHETIC.

Sort of like after the Station nightclub fire, all the cities and towns in Mass ran screaming into the clubs saying they needed sprinklers. Well hell, they could have used the Cocanut Grove tragedy from back in the 40's as a reminder that small venues with 1 or 2 exits and doors that don't open outward towards the street is a bad thing indeed.

Hey Mitt, close that gaddamned barn door again. We already lost 4 horses this morning!! ](*,)


----------



## jtsmh (Nov 24, 2003)

i agree with housing cop, it is just par for the course, massachusetts only reacts to this type of situation, it almost never acts when it should.


----------

